# How to sing up as Yelp / Eat24 delivery partnet?



## Driv0rX (May 27, 2017)

I seen a screen inside a joint tablet that said "Yelp! delivery", someone have experience working with them? 

I read somewhere Yelp bought Eat24 so should i join Yelp delivery trough Eat24 site?

Tried googling how to join either company i could not find partner sign up page.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm pretty sure that it's thru each restaurant. 
Download the Eat24 driver app and it said you had to go through a restaurant when I try to login

Have you checked with that restaurant owner?


----------



## Driv0rX (May 27, 2017)

Whats the app name?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Driv0rX said:


> Whats the app name?


Eats 24 driver


----------



## cdbern (Aug 23, 2016)

Grubhub bought Eat24. You will have to sign up with Grubhub


----------

